# Oily Woods



## Midi

Can anyone give me a list of oily woods...? I can't find an actual list anywhere.

Thanks,

Midi


----------



## Russianwolf

Midi said:


> Can anyone give me a list of oily woods...? I can't find an actual list anywhere.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Midi



Olive Wood, All the Dalbergia (Rosewoods, Cocobolo, etc.) Lignum Vitae, and  a bunch of others. Really it would be a long and incomplete list.


----------



## Midi

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. -Midi


----------



## bradh

Here's a list:
http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/gluing-oily-tropical-hardwoods/


----------



## Midi

Hey Brad,

Thanks a lot - that really helps!

-Midi


----------

